# How to Leave WorldMark?



## Prissy (Feb 18, 2020)

I paid WorldMark for my credits in full at the time of purchase in 2003,17 years ago and can show proof.  I have only been paying maintenance dues since and I'm current.  I'm done. How do I leave? I presume there's nothing to sell anyone, right? It's not like selling my house or my car, right? Do I just stop paying my maintenance fees? Do I have to tell someone?


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 19, 2020)

Prissy said:


> I paid WorldMark for my credits in full at the time of purchase in 2003,17 years ago and can show proof.  I have only been paying maintenance dues since and I'm current.  I'm done. How do I leave? I presume there's nothing to sell anyone, right? It's not like selling my house or my car, right? Do I just stop paying my maintenance fees? Do I have to tell someone?


@Prissy, how many credits do you own? Worldmark timeshares have value, but it's my understanding that they have an ovations program.


----------



## samara64 (Feb 19, 2020)

You can sell it for cash. I or other tugger can take it off your hand. just put more details on membership.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2020)

Putting more details into this post would constitute advertising which is not allowed in the discussion forums. Ads may be placed in the TUG Marketplace.

Contact other posters by private message by clicking on the blue user name to start a conversation.

See this post https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/how-do-i-rent-worldmark-owner.284455/ for excellent information about the Worldmark system. Thanks to *alwysonvac for pointing it out.*


----------



## rhonda (Feb 19, 2020)

Just reinforcing, echoing above:  *Your WM membership has value.*  It can be sold to another member, sold to a non-member (provided it has at least 5000 annual credits), transferred to a direct family member or "given back" to WM via their Ovations program.  Keep paying those fees until it is properly transferred from your name.


----------



## lauramiddl (Mar 9, 2020)

If  you're not interested in listing for sale yourself there are several brokers that will handle everything for you. I used Timeshare Angels (to purchase) and would recommend


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 9, 2020)

Also there is an active resell market on www.wmowners.com/forum.


----------

